# The very last one (I promise)



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Ksara said:


> Do you find you have an over emphasis on these things (being productive, efficient, getting things done)?


Not really, it's more a matter of preference. What I want to do doesn't have to be productive, it just has to be something I enjoy. I do not enjoy walking with the dog since there is nothing for me to do, so I dislike it. 



> I think you previously mentioned that planning, organising, setting steps to reach goals you could do but felt like it was draining?


I can plan and see the steps necessary without a problem. My problem lies with the executing. I have trouble getting started. I would be a pretty good advisor, in that I can tell you what needs to be done but I have no motivation actually doing it. 




> I wasn't asking what repulses, like, desire, dislike
> I was asking how aware you were of these feeling tones. Is something you are most of the time aware of?


Oops. :crazy:
Quite strongly. Like the example with my sister, I feel anger surging through me at that moment. Or when we are about to eat something I really enjoy, I can get really excited. In a lot of situations I'll have an opinion. When I don't care about something, like a person is walking outside, I won't pay any attention to it. The person doesn't fall within my interest and is thus ignored. That make school such a hassle. Me wanting to do something else while my brain tells me to stick to it to avoid the possibility of failure.



> Is it these things you base you judgments on?


Depends on what the said judgement is. Deciding the destination is based on my feelings (I enjoy making games, the school, the people there). The path is decided with logic, like how any person who has any clear idea on where to go makes its plans (I have to do X, Y and Z to be admitted into college).




> Well this is not necessarily focusing on connections or pattens. This could be focusing on objects as a whole rather than the details that interest you. Could be Se over Si but I am guessing here.


Good point. For me the focus is on what feeling the image conveys. The first one is warm, the second one is also warm, but a bit cooler because of the water. Something I noticed is that I try to avoid rough and unclean looking objects in my images. I dislike things like buildings, I want things that look soft and clean. Some examples:
-Like









-Dislike









-Like









-Dislike











> An interesting video. I'm curious about your take on it. If anything a bit of fun.


Within the first minute it is clear that the man in pink is biased against sensors. "That's irrelevant. You're focussed on the wrong thing." He immediately takes the side of the intuitives. "What relevance is that? Why are you bothering me with all this redundant detail?"
He says it like the sensor is not able to distinguish between useful and useless information.

I dislike this man already. ^^"

Asking rhetorical questions..


*Cup guy comes on stage*

"What do you see?"
-A white cardboard-looking cup. Can we do something else now?

The explanations the sensors gave can be given by anyone. They are simply observations.

The first intuitive seems like he is just naming a bunch of random crap. 
"I was wondering why I didn't get a glass." 
..Really?

Okaaay, they all seem to be trying really hard to sound random. They certainly succeeded in that aspect.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

@Ksara
I was thinking about something while I was at the gym today.

In for instance an RPG, I prefer focussing on myself over the environment. I think "If I create a build with perfect synergy, I will be able to defeat all opposition that stands before me". I prefer making a build that counters everything an enemy can throw at me over a build that relies on agility and prediction of the enemies movements. My builds are such that if I get the right equipment, any enemy will be defeated. You could call it creating 'endgames'. I strive for a perfect build that covers all weaknesses. This usually takes quite some time to complete, but after it is finished I can relax since there is no threat left.


Also, I was reading up on socionics. I'm not sure if these two (MBTI and socionics) can be used together, but it might be useful.

I'm looking at these descriptions:

* *





*Extraverted logic (thinking) - external dynamics of objects - Te*
Te is efficiency of an action, technical processes, the accomplishment of work, the efficient and prudent use of resources, factual accuracy, and the acquisition of relevant and useful information. Te understands the difference between effective and ineffective behavior when performing a procedure or accomplishing a task, and aspires to increase the frequency of productive outcomes within a system.

*Extraverted ethics (feeling) - internal dynamics of objects - Fe* 
Fe is responsible for the perception of an emotional state in an individual and the bodily and linguistic expression of emotions. Fe is able to influence others' emotional condition and to communicate its own, "infecting" others. Fe is used especially in generating and recognizing excitement and enthusiasm.

*Extraverted sensing - external statics of objects - Se*
Se is responsible for the perception, control, defense, and acquisition of space, territory, and control. It observes outward appearances, estimates whether forces are in alignment or conflict, and uses strength of will and power-based methods to achieve purposes. Se understands territory and physical aggression. It is also the function of contact and apprehension of qualia.

*Extraverted intuition - internal statics of objects - Ne*
Ne is responsible for understanding the essence (permanent but not obvious traits) of a thing, estimating the potential and latent capabilities for people and things, and visualizing the likely outcome of events. It is responsible for the sense of interest or boredom. Ne will speculate as to why an event occurs, but sees the specific event as static and unalterable.

*Introverted logic (thinking) - external statics of fields - Ti* 
Ti is responsible for understanding logic and structure, categorizations, ordering and priorities, logical analysis and distinctions, logical explanations. Ti interprets information according to how it fits into a validating system. Ti is particularly aware of logical consistency and how concepts relate to each other in meaning and structure, independently of particular purposes.

*Introverted ethics (feeling) - internal statics of fields - Fi*
Fi is responsible for understanding the quality, nature, and proper maintenance of personal relations; makes moral judgments; and aspires to humanism and kindness. Fi has a strong understanding of the social hierarchy and how people feel about each other, their attitudes of like or dislike, enthrallment or disgust, repulsion or attraction, enmity or friendship.

*Introverted sensing - external dynamics of fields - Si*
Si is responsible for perception of physical sensations; questions of comfort, coziness, and pleasure; and a sense of harmony and acclimation with one's environment (especially physical). Si understand how well a person or thing's behavior agrees with its nature as well as the differences between comfortable behaviors and positions and uncomfortable ones.

*Introverted intuition - internal dynamics of fields - Ni*
Ni is responsible for the estimation of the passage of time, the understanding of a course of processes in time, and forecasting. Ni understand how things may change and evolve over time and throughout history. Ni is acutely aware of events that are occurring outside of the immediate perception of the moment, and sees events as part of a continuous flow. Ni perceives the possible ramifications of future events and notices ties to the past. Ni observes behavioral patterns and can assess a person's character.




Based on these descriptions, I prefer Si over Se. Like I said before, I enjoy physical sensations such as the warmth of the sun, the feeling of water around me in the sea, the taste of food, etc.

I think I prefer Fi over Fe, but I'm not entirely sure. I definitely strongly have the like/dislike system that is independent of everyone else, but generally I also play the peace-keeper role in social situations. I make sure no one gets left out or is picked on. (This could be because I was left out when I was younger and don't want the same for others, though)

I don't fully relate to the Ti and the Te descriptions.
For Te: I know what steps I have to take to complete something, 
Against Te: I'm not really focussed on efficiency or productivity. I do enjoy automating things though, since I'm lazy. In games I often put in a lot of work to make something run on itself, so that I only have to create something once, after that the results roll in without having to lift a finger. ^^
For Ti: I analyze situations logically to understand the core of what is going on. 
Against Ti: I don't see things here I truly disagree with, but it's not like they are words that would come out of my mouth either.

I relate a bit more to Ne than to Ni.
For Ni: I relate to predicting the future based on the way things are progressing and observing behavioral patterns.
Against Ni: I am really bad at estimating the time that has passed. Hours can feel like minutes and days can feel like weeks. 
For Ne: I am able to visualize likely outcomes based on the current situation (this actually sounds quite similar to the Ni one) and speculating why an event occurs ("Everything happens for a reason").


I don't know if it is useful, but I thought it might be interesting.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

@Ninjaws I typed you as ISTJ before, so I'll stick with that.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> @Ksara
> I was thinking about something while I was at the gym today.
> 
> In for instance an RPG, I prefer focussing on myself over the environment. I think "If I create a build with perfect synergy, I will be able to defeat all opposition that stands before me". I prefer making a build that counters everything an enemy can throw at me over a build that relies on agility and prediction of the enemies movements. My builds are such that if I get the right equipment, any enemy will be defeated. You could call it creating 'endgames'. I strive for a perfect build that covers all weaknesses. This usually takes quite some time to complete, but after it is finished I can relax since there is no threat left.
> ...




So you would say you design your build based on all possibilities, rather than on what is likely to happen (prediction), This to me points to Ne over Ni.

It is debated whether or not Socionincs and MBTI are interchangeable. Some suggest yes, others suggest no as their type changes between systems.

Socionincs is an interesting one. Say you were and Fi, Se type in Socionincs, you wold also have good use of Fe and Si but you devalue them. Kind of like I can do this skill but meh... I don't care that I can. So it's not only how well you use a function but also how you relate to it. There is also a breakdown on how each type relates to and uses every function.

I would say if you type yourself in a Socionincs system as type xxx, then you are type xxxx in the Socionincs system. This does give some insight into the probable type in the MBTI system but is not a definite indicator.




Now what I have been getting from your posts are a mix of responses, some that seem to contradict but that is perhaps my interpretation of things.

What I get, in general you like to be doing things, but these are things you like. You want to be engaging things you enjoy in your environment.

To me this suggests you prefer to engage the world than to be within your mind. If I have interpreted you correctly then that suggests extroversion. If you prefer the opposite to this, that is paying attention to what you're thinking or how you feel about something, how you respond, or anything that is not in the world itself but within yourself, then that would suggest introversion. If you can nail this one down then that only leaves four possible dominate functions 

I get a sense that you pay a lot of attention to your senses.
to me this points towards sensation.

You also have a tendency to judge things based on like/dislike/pleasurable/repulsive. The picture of the leaves you focus on your like/dislike towards them. This to me points to feeling.



In general a thinking type is going to evaluate the world in neutral terms, 'what it is,' rather than feeling, terms 'what it's worth.'
If you are focusing on the feeling of like/dislike and making most of you decision based on this criteria then you are a feeling type.
If you are making decisions more often in a pro/con or taking in factual data to make decisions then you are a thinking type.

(note I say most of the time, everyone has the capacity to think or feel, its the degree to which they use more naturally that highlights a preference)

I think you are more on the feeling side. Even the way you responded to the video. You disliked the man because he was taking a side and being unfair.

A thinking response would be more neutral, perhaps stating he was incorrect and maybe even why he was incorrect.



I also think sensing is quite clear, you pay attention to your sensations most of the time. Yes you see your future, plan a head and have big dreams, however again it's about where your attention is most of the time. If it's on a pleasurable physical experience then that points to sensation.

even the way you approached the video

I think you took a more sensing approach, you viewed what was right in front of you as it is. The first guy seemed to be taking the side of the intuitives. You were paying attention to 'what exists'

I think a more intuitive view would have payed attention to what was missed, that the they only saw part of the first guys speech and perhaps assumed he already gave the viewpoint taking the sensors side. That is paying attention to the possibility of where the video has come from and where it may be going.


With the cup I was trying to demonstrate the differences between how an S and N types view the world (though I think this was more a comparison between Se and Ne).

Your response to the sensors, "The explanations the sensors gave can be given by anyone. They are simply observations."

That is an assumption. 

perhaps the sort of assumption we make when we hold that world view. The 'how could you have missed that, it is so obvious, I don't get how you can not understand this' is the sort of response we have towards others when they have a different world view. It's like we assume the way we see the world is how everyone sees the world.

Now i'm not sure if your response to sensations is Si or Se. If it is your interpretation or impression of what is being sensed, or if it is objective as if the object has the property you have sensed.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Ksara said:


> So you would say you design your build based on all possibilities, rather than on what is likely to happen (prediction), This to me points to Ne over Ni.


That's actually a good point. That's why I like playing mages. You have so many spells at your disposal that you pretty much become a Swiss Army knife. I love this, since I can counter anything that is thrown at me, but it also means that things do not get boring after I've been playing for a while. A new spell is much more interesting than "I can now hit them harder".




> What I get, in general you like to be doing things, but these are things you like. You want to be engaging things you enjoy in your environment.
> 
> To me this suggests you prefer to engage the world than to be within your mind. If I have interpreted you correctly then that suggests extroversion. If you prefer the opposite to this, that is paying attention to what you're thinking or how you feel about something, how you respond, or anything that is not in the world itself but within yourself, then that would suggest introversion. If you can nail this one down then that only leaves four possible dominate functions


That's a tough cookie. Like I've said before, my internal monologue goes on pretty much without end, but extraverts can have that as well, right? 

I've read something about inertia (trouble to act) before and I relate, but not in the conventional way. I am always doing something, I cannot just lie down and do nothing. However, the thing I am doing is rarely useful, it's usually just my interest at the time. I have inertia when it comes to doing something that requires more effort than usual. Be it studying math or even installing a new game. I like to be able to switch quickly between things. If it takes too long to start it (Shogun 2 takes about 4 minutes to start), I'll be disinclined to play it unless I go get something to drink to pass the time.



> You also have a tendency to judge things based on like/dislike/pleasurable/repulsive. The picture of the leaves you focus on your like/dislike towards them. This to me points to feeling.


Yeah, that's pretty much what I rate images on. How they make me feel.



> In general a thinking type is going to evaluate the world in neutral terms, 'what it is,' rather than feeling, terms 'what it's worth.'
> If you are focusing on the feeling of like/dislike and making most of you decision based on this criteria then you are a feeling type.
> If you are making decisions more often in a pro/con or taking in factual data to make decisions then you are a thinking type.


I can make pro-con lists, but it is a conscious thing for me. I have to focus on it. For instance, yesterday when I was walking the dog with my mother, I saw a little bird that had fallen out of his nest. He looked soft and my insinct was to pick it up. My mother said that he would most likely die and when I suggested taking him with us she said that he needs food, a place to stay, have someone clean up his fecal matter and that he might carry diseases. These things had not crossed my mind at that point. 

If I had consciously started making a pro-con list I would have come to the same conclusion, but in that moment I didn't think about that. I just imagined raising him until he is big enough to fly and then letting him go.




> I think you took a more sensing approach, you viewed what was right in front of you as it is. The first guy seemed to be taking the side of the intuitives. You were paying attention to 'what exists'


Naming random thoughts in my head are hardly relevant to the subject at hand. I can also say "The colour makes me think of the beaches in Mexico". Such an observation is useless (then again, that is what this exercise is about). 



> Your response to the sensors, "The explanations the sensors gave can be given by anyone. They are simply observations."
> 
> That is an assumption.


Sure, some people will be more accurate at guessing the width and such, but we all have eyes. 



> Now i'm not sure if your response to sensations is Si or Se. If it is your interpretation or impression of what is being sensed, or if it is objective as if the object has the property you have sensed.


It's difficult to see when it is combined with Fi, since Fi also gives an impression of the object, what it makes you feel. It's kind of difficult to separate Fi and Si.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Using this link, things are a bit different. The Si description doesn't even talk about pleasurable sensations anymore.

Cognitive Functions - A Simple Explanation


"Introverts prefer quiet. They talk less. They talk more slowly, *unless they are talking about their favorite subjects in which case they can look like extraverts.*"

Introvert seems more likely. High energy, for me, comes with interesting subjects or fun situations with people. Normally I'm much more passive.




> Extraverted Sensing is what happens when you pay attention to what your 5 senses (touch, taste, smell, hearing, seeing) are telling you about the real world. It's a real time process that is happening now.
> 
> So if you pay attention to a sound coming from a bird just outside your door, that's your brain using it's extraverted sensing function to pay attention to the sound.


I do this when I'm focussed on it. In my relaxation mode I try to ignore all the sounds. I strongly dislike noise, yet I have difficulty shutting them out. For that reason I tend to close my door and window. If I can't shut it out by myself I'll have to use something to eliminate them for me.
When I'm riding my bike I hear the wind constantly, which drives me crazy.

I cannot think clearly if there is noise outside. I need to create silence for me to think deeply (when I'm trying to solve a complex problem, for instance).



> Introverted Sensing is when you remember the sound of a bird that you heard last week. Because you are paying attention to the memory of it in your mind, rather than the real live event.


I do this when something in my routine has changed. I know what the pears I normally eat look like because I eat them daily. If they suddenly look different, I will notice. It doesn't really matter to me as long as they taste good, but I will notice regardless.



> Extraverted Intuiting is when you see several possible futures. It's when you do rapid fire brainstorm. It's when you see connections and patterns between people and events.


For this I have to focus. My natural/relaxed way of operating does not involve constantly thinking about possibilities. When I'm playing a game however, I will start thinking of all kinds of builds I can create.



> Introverted Intuiting is when you get insights that seem to come from nowhere. It's when you have those "aha" moments.


It doesn't come out of nowhere. It's usually a hint in the right direction that sparks the 'aha' moment. I might be discussing how my program works and what is wrong and while I'm talking I might suddenly realize something. I have to think about it, it doesn't just appear without any thought.



> Extraverted Thinking is making decisions about the external world using objective facts.


My decisions are more along the lines of "If I do this, then this will most likely happen. I do not want this result, so I will take a different approach".



> Extraverted Feeling is making decisions based on a value system that is concerned with the well being of people. These values are more global and cultural than personal.


I do this, but it is mainly self-centered. I desire allies to help me in the future, so I'll be nice to the people I have to work with. People who do not hold any value to me are completely ignored. They might as well not exist.



> Introverted Thinking is making decisions based on data, categories, and theories inside your mind.


I've always found Ti descriptions difficult to relate to. It's not that I disagree with them, I just don't know if they are the way I operate. 



> Introverted Feeling is about making decisions based on your personal values and being concerned more with how things impact you personally than how the group is impacted.


Yep, that is along the lines of what I wrote under Fe.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

ITJ, more likely ISTJ from checking your answers to people on this thread
I'm sure that you're introverted and dom/aux Te, but not so sure about N/S


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

@Ksara
I just read something interesting:
http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/571314-examples-intuition.html

It seems that intuitives do really perceive reality differently than sensors. It's weird to think that some people do not see a cup, but rather all kinds of different things. Wouldn't that make life really difficult if you have to focus on something?

Based on Jung's description of intuition, I don't relate to it at all.

I am capable of seeing possibilities and potential outcomes, but this is not my main mode of perception. I first and foremost perceive the world the way it is, through my senses. 


The reason I was confused was because I thought it was this way for everyone. 1. Perceive things through senses. 2. Make connections with those things.
This is Se/Ni, isn't it?

Ne/Si sees all the connections first, and then relates them to the past. It never sees the object itself.



In fact, after reading this:

http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...ptions-each-function-attitude.html#post487870

I'm convinced I prefer Se over Si. I do not have vivid memories of past experiences nor do I attach emotional value to objects.

I am good at reading body language, when I'm talking to someone I know exactly when I have to stop in order to prevent a bad situation. I can also turn this against them when they piss me off, through intimidation. I don't care about the words coming out of their mouth, but once I see their body shake a little or them taking even a small step backwards, I know they are afraid. After this all I have to do is push forward and then they will be defeated.

^ This is also why I'm extremely bad at trash talking. I don't focus on speaking, I focus on how I can destroy them. This thinking process is completely internal, which leads me to simply stand there like an idiot while they are insulting me.

When I get into the groove I can get really exited in things like outdoor activities, team sports, board games, video games, etc. Normally I'm pretty calm but when I've been 'opened' I become really energetic (in the same way I described my situation at college).



(I'll get back to you once I've gone through the rest)
(Oh and sorry for bothering you this much, you are kind of like my psychologist at this point )


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

@Ksara I need you. :'(

My mother told me something I hadn't noticed before today, so I thought I'd share it.

She said I was a scatterbrain, who needs to constantly be reminded to take stuff with him. 

I thought back and it does make sense. I've rode my bike to school only to find out I had forgotten my backpack, so I had to go back (I live 12 kilometres from my old high school) to get it. My reaction when I arrived at school was "Oh. Darn". xD
She holds onto all important papers because she knows I will lose them. I'm the kind of person that goes on vacation and then forgets his suitcase at the airport.

I've drawn the comparison that I'm almost the exact opposite to my mother (ESTJ, after telling her about the functions that is what she identified the most with) when it comes to things like this. 

She overprepares, makes sure everything is taken care of, worries about all kinds of things that may never happen.

I am too laidback (according to her, and I can kind of see why). I have an "Oh well" attitude towards practically everything. It takes something like the possibility of having to do a whole year over to get me operational.

She does and prefers not overthinking things, while I overthink everything and have difficulty acting. I annoy her to no end talking about MBTI since she says there is no practical application at this point. I know she is right (this is extremely time-consuming), but the feeling of not knowing my 'true' type keeps nagging me. I cannot accept this unresolved state of affairs.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey, yes I have been busy 




Ninjaws said:


> Using this link, things are a bit different. The Si description doesn't even talk about pleasurable sensations anymore.
> 
> Cognitive Functions - A Simple Explanation


I think the pleasurable experiences is where Socionincs tends to focus.



> "Introverts prefer quiet. They talk less. They talk more slowly, *unless they are talking about their favorite subjects in which case they can look like extraverts.*"
> 
> Introvert seems more likely. High energy, for me, comes with interesting subjects or fun situations with people. Normally I'm much more passive.


I think this relates to one facet of introversion. Do you remember the link I sent you about the MBTI step II? If you identify with most of the introverted facets then I think introvert fits.



> I do this when I'm focussed on it. In my relaxation mode I try to ignore all the sounds. I strongly dislike noise, yet I have difficulty shutting them out. For that reason I tend to close my door and window. If I can't shut it out by myself I'll have to use something to eliminate them for me.
> When I'm riding my bike I hear the wind constantly, which drives me crazy.
> 
> I cannot think clearly if there is noise outside. I need to create silence for me to think deeply (when I'm trying to solve a complex problem, for instance).
> ...


i don't think either examples here point in either direction.



> For this I have to focus. My natural/relaxed way of operating does not involve constantly thinking about possibilities. When I'm playing a game however, I will start thinking of all kinds of builds I can create.


An Ne dom I know IRL is always seeing the possibilities. When there is a situation he will see all the possible scenarios, when we come to a problem he wants to go through all the possible problems.



> It doesn't come out of nowhere. It's usually a hint in the right direction that sparks the 'aha' moment. I might be discussing how my program works and what is wrong and while I'm talking I might suddenly realize something. I have to think about it, it doesn't just appear without any thought.


I think the nowhere part is what you are thinking about is not connected to the idea that just popped into the mind. Those Dr house moments when something unrelated causes something to click and he get's that hunch from nowhere for what the disease is.
(Some have him typed as INTJ for this reason, others suggest ENTP, but that is intuition none the less)



> My decisions are more along the lines of "If I do this, then this will most likely happen. I do not want this result, so I will take a different approach".


I think this is more in the realm of thinking, seeing cause and effect.



> I do this, but it is mainly self-centered. I desire allies to help me in the future, so I'll be nice to the people I have to work with. People who do not hold any value to me are completely ignored. They might as well not exist.


I suggest then you don't use Fe much 



> I've always found Ti descriptions difficult to relate to. It's not that I disagree with them, I just don't know if they are the way I operate.


I've never really understood ti much either.



> Yep, that is along the lines of what I wrote under Fe.


haha yes.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> @Ksara
> I just read something interesting:
> http://personalitycafe.com/cognitive-functions/571314-examples-intuition.html
> 
> It seems that intuitives do really perceive reality differently than sensors. It's weird to think that some people do not see a cup, but rather all kinds of different things. Wouldn't that make life really difficult if you have to focus on something?


Haha yes, this is what I was pointing you towards eariler 




> Based on Jung's description of intuition, I don't relate to it at all.


Then intuition is likely to be unconscious in your psyche, placing you as a sensor.



> I am capable of seeing possibilities and potential outcomes, but this is not my main mode of perception. I first and foremost perceive the world the way it is, through my senses.
> 
> 
> The reason I was confused was because I thought it was this way for everyone. 1. Perceive things through senses. 2. Make connections with those things.
> ...


I have seen Ne/Si work in that fashion however I am skeptical with functions having to work in tandem (as this has not been proven).



> In fact, after reading this:
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...ptions-each-function-attitude.html#post487870
> 
> I'm convinced I prefer Se over Si. I do not have vivid memories of past experiences nor do I attach emotional value to objects.


I can relate to you there. I have a vivid imagination, but i do not feel any attachment to the past.

There was something interesting I came across where someone was describing how Si worked. It was not memory, more of an instinct. They used the example of making a sandwich. When an Si dom first makes a sandwich they form an impression of this process. When they then make the sandwich again they may not remember or recall how to do it, hence Si is not memory.

What I mean by instinctual is as they begin to make the sandwich they will have a sense of this is right or something is different/off. Doing the first step right they may feel a sense of it being right, if they do a step wrong or do the wrong step they may feel something is different. it is not simply memory.



> I am good at reading body language, when I'm talking to someone I know exactly when I have to stop in order to prevent a bad situation. I can also turn this against them when they piss me off, through intimidation. I don't care about the words coming out of their mouth, but once I see their body shake a little or them taking even a small step backwards, I know they are afraid. After this all I have to do is push forward and then they will be defeated.
> 
> ^ This is also why I'm extremely bad at trash talking. I don't focus on speaking, I focus on how I can destroy them. This thinking process is completely internal, which leads me to simply stand there like an idiot while they are insulting me.


Now I have seen Se described in this way, paying attention to body language, but i'm not sure if this is function specific.



> When I get into the groove I can get really exited in things like outdoor activities, team sports, board games, video games, etc. Normally I'm pretty calm but when I've been 'opened' I become really energetic (in the same way I described my situation at college).


I'm not sure how much this connects to functions.



> (I'll get back to you once I've gone through the rest)
> (Oh and sorry for bothering you this much, you are kind of like my psychologist at this point )


Haha no worries


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> @Ksara I need you. :'(
> 
> My mother told me something I hadn't noticed before today, so I thought I'd share it.
> 
> ...


I think you are a perceive.
Laid back, an oh well attitude. Kind of like what will happen will happen, can't control the world around me?

I think if you were ISTJ, as others have suggested, I would expect you to over prepare, have to have all the details to plan ahead for any negative possibility or for any thing to go wrong.

And the part where you overthink and struggle to make a decision, another perceive trait.

So that is xSxP locked in.
You seem to have a preference towards Fi and don't relate to Ti, that suggests xSFP.
I'm not sure about the I or E attitude yet. I suggest looking at the facets and seeing which you identify with more (I can't remember if you did that).


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Ksara said:


> I think you are a perceive.
> Laid back, an oh well attitude. Kind of like what will happen will happen, can't control the world around me?
> 
> I think if you were ISTJ, as others have suggested, I would expect you to over prepare, have to have all the details to plan ahead for any negative possibility or for any thing to go wrong.
> ...


That's the same conclusion I had arrived at. I am definitely a sensor since I perceive the world clearly as-is and prefer to make connections later or perhaps never depending on the object I am looking at.

I think Se is more likely than Si, like you pointed out (perceiver attitude). This makes SP.

I doubt I am a Se-dominant, since I prefer to observe in silence before acting. Also, action is not my main mode and I have to activate myself to get stuff done. If there was no outside influence, I might sit around doing random stuff every day until I bore myself to tears, at which point I'll start looking for new stuff to do to feed my interest. 

This leads to ISP. 

Fi seems to be more likely (I don't fully write off Ti, but it is rather difficult to understand while Fi is much more clear).

So we both have arrived at the same conclusion: ISFP. 

I'd like to thank you for all your help!
All I can do to repay you is vote for you in Member of the Month, every month, until the end of days. 


BTW: I just got news from my future college!

I'M IN!! 
:triumphant:enguin::cheers2:


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> That's the same conclusion I had arrived at. I am definitely a sensor since I perceive the world clearly as-is and prefer to make connections later or perhaps never depending on the object I am looking at.
> 
> I think Se is more likely than Si, like you pointed out (perceiver attitude). This makes SP.
> 
> ...


Haha yes.The important thing is I wanted you to come to the conclusion yourself. This ensures there is no doubt later (perhaps the person typing me got it wrong?)



> I'd like to thank you for all your help!
> All I can do to repay you is vote for you in Member of the Month, every month, until the end of days.


Thanks, you're welcome.
I feel honoured, I didn't even realist there was such a thing lol.


> BTW: I just got news from my future college!
> 
> I'M IN!!
> :triumphant:enguin::cheers2:


Awesome, I'm glad it worked out ^^


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Ksara said:


> Haha yes.The important thing is I wanted you to come to the conclusion yourself. This ensures there is no doubt later (perhaps the person typing me got it wrong?)


I do that even when I am the one who made the decision haha.
Next week I can start thinking "But, what if Ti is more likely?" and then start researching everything I can find on Ti, start multiple threads on the matter, etc. 
Self-discovery is a difficult thing indeed. ^^



> Awesome, I'm glad it worked out ^^


Thanks, although it turns out that I'm not through completely yet. :/
I was selected from a pool of 684 applicants along with 219 others by the school.
The amount that gets admitted however is only 200. So there is a 1/11 chance I'll still get eliminated. 
All I can do now is hope for the best.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> I do that even when I am the one who made the decision haha.
> Next week I can start thinking "But, what if Ti is more likely?" and then start researching everything I can find on Ti, start multiple threads on the matter, etc.
> Self-discovery is a difficult thing indeed. ^^


I myself have gone around in circles. But the question is why can't I be satisfied with the closest letters? Perhaps it's less about the accuracy of type, and perhaps more I am enjoying the journey. What do I have left when I do decide, my search is over, there is nothing left, perhaps it was all just meaningless? Why do I not want to leave this path, because MBTI is a great distraction 

For me that's the truth, well not the complete truth, I have also learnt I enjoy psychology. I can now see other avenues in life I can take besides the path I'm currently on.

In the mean time I aim to understand the functions, and I want to be able to identify their workings in my head. 



> Thanks, although it turns out that I'm not through completely yet. :/
> I was selected from a pool of 684 applicants along with 219 others by the school.
> The amount that gets admitted however is only 200. So there is a 1/11 chance I'll still get eliminated.
> All I can do now is hope for the best.


I know that feeling. When I applied for my course only 11 people were accepted the previous year. I got it, it was a complete fluke on my part (sorry no advice, except if there is an interview. Have a firm handshake, give eye contact and just have fun with it--> confidence or fake confidence is key haha)


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Ksara said:


> I myself have gone around in circles. But the question is why can't I be satisfied with the closest letters? Perhaps it's less about the accuracy of type, and perhaps more I am enjoying the journey. What do I have left when I do decide, my search is over, there is nothing left, perhaps it was all just meaningless? Why do I not want to leave this path, because MBTI is a great distraction
> 
> For me that's the truth, well not the complete truth, I have also learnt I enjoy psychology. I can now see other avenues in life I can take besides the path I'm currently on.
> 
> In the mean time I aim to understand the functions, and I want to be able to identify their workings in my head.


It takes up a lot of time, but it sure is interesting to understand how people function. ^^



> I know that feeling. When I applied for my course only 11 people were accepted the previous year. I got it, it was a complete fluke on my part (sorry no advice, except if there is an interview. Have a firm handshake, give eye contact and just have fun with it--> confidence or fake confidence is key haha)


I've already succesfully made it through the tests and the interview, but the last 20 are going to be expelled by a different party that only looks at marks from high school. I was fairly decent (7s for most, 8 and 9 for one) which places me in C. However, A (8+ average) and B (7.5-8.0) are still above me so there is still a good chance I'm in danger.


----------



## Ksara (Feb 13, 2014)

@Ninjaws, I do wish you all the luck


----------

